# Anyone else ride a motorcycle??



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I started riding about a year ago. I've always wanted a bike. High gas prices and HOV commuting hurdles pushed me over the edge. Given my status as a beginning rider and my limited budget, I was stuck in the used market. However, I don't feel that I gave up much. I ended up with a Triumph Speedmaster. I almost bought a Harley Sportster, but the Triumph fit my tall frame a bit better and offered a nicer overall ride. What can I say? I've always liked British tools, so I guess its only natural that I also like British bikes. 
Anyone other LJ's prefer two wheels??


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

I love Triumphs, that one is nice! I Have been riding for about 5 years, I started with a sportster, I rebuilt it from the ground up. put a 1200 kit in and Bobbed it. I just sold it this year because last year I got a bigger Bike, I am now riding a 05 Springer Softtail Classic. I know what your mean about prices though, that's why I always buy used, can't tell you the last time I got a new vehicle. here is a picture of my Bike:


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Cool bike Steve. That shade of blue looks sporty and serious all at the same time. Did the Softie come from the factory with that exhaust or did you upgrade? I don't remember seeing any stock Harley with symetrical pipes. Honestly thats one thing I generally dislike about V-twins- having both pipes on one side. Looks cluttered to my eye.

And speaking of bobbers, some bobberish mods are on my horizon. I'm thinking of changing to a single seat, adding dual shallow-bowl headlights, and chopping/debaffling the pipes. But…....I have some woodshop improvements that will come first.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Tedstor,

Welcome to the two-wheeled world. You made a great choice, the modern Triumphs are great bikes and I came this close to buying new Bonneville two years ago to replace my Triumph Trophy 900. I ended up with a Kawasaki Ninja 650 which has been a real surprise, it's more bike than I expected after decades of riding liter-class sportbikes. The only change I made was to get Corbin seat.

Did you take the MSF Safe Rider course? If not, it's highly recommended.

Have fun and ride safe!


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Bunkie, 
I did indeed take the MSF course. It negated the road test requirement at the DMV, which by itself made the course worthwhile. Not to mention the potentially life-saving instruction I received.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

actually the springer classic has the dual pipes, while not a true dual pipe, it does look alot better than both pipes on the one side. the guy that owned it before me did add after market exhaust on it with a stage one kit.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah - I love 'em tooo. But, when I tried to kill myself doing 135MPH I gave it up. I admit, I'm like Dr. Jeckle and Mr. Hyde when I get on a bike - just stooopid !


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

"A man's gotta know his limitations." LOL


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Forgot to mention: The bike was a Kaw Z-1, totaled.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Tedstor - I have an '04 Triumph America, which is nearly the same bike as yours…...I put 27,000 miles on it and it stills runs like new. Good too hear you took the safety course….....enjoy!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice ride.


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

All my bikes have been Goldwings, not really a snob about them but that seems to be the way things turned out. I have a 1978 GL1000 (wrecked), a 1982 Aspencade and a 1999 GL1500.

I like the Triumph you got there!


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I've been riding for almost 40 years had lots of bikes, you ride what you can afford. I don't want to bore you with my list of bikes from the past so right now I have 2 bikes a 1997 Ural Sportsman, that's a Russian made 2wd sidecar motorcycle and I have a 1989 Kawasaki 750 Vulcan. The Ural I bought off Ebay with only 43 klicks on it, so it was like new as far as I was concerned. The Vulcan has become my rat bike after last years accident. 
To all riders here no matter if you have taken the MSF course or not the #1 rule of motorcycling is the bike get 100% of your attention when you are riding it. Don't think about anything else when riding.

























MIKE


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm in between bikes at the moment but my last bike was a 2004 Suzuki Hayabusa that I rode for many years. I'm not sure if my next bike is going to be the 2nd gen Busa or the new Kawasaki ZX-14R.

Now you know where my forum name comes from


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Here I am with our Honda ST 1100 or 'Pan European' over here. Picture was taken at the Isle of Man TT Races in 2004.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

... and here's one of my others! Circa 1949 BSA Bantam Competition model.


----------

